# Anyone know the specs on an LA950 loader?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the specs. (Lift capacities, breakout, bucket width, etc) on an LA950 loader?


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

I am attaching a page from my manual, I have that loader on an L4350. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

